# Game 5 anyone



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

<table align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody><tr><td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">*GAME 1: SUNS, 127-102* </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 2: MAVERICKS, 108-106* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> Breakdown | Box | Photos </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> Breakdown |  Box | Photos </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 3: SUNS, 119-102* </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 4: MAVERICKS, 119-109* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> Breakdown | Box | Photos </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> Breakdown | Box | Photos</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Will Dallas let Steve Nash go off again?

If so, will the same gameplan work?


* Joe Johnson is doubtful for Game 5


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspsctnhdln>Nash-Nowitzki: Friends and foes</TD></TR><TR><TD height=7><SPACER width="1" height="1" type="block"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>By Sean Deveney - SportingNews
> <TABLE id=ysparticleheadshot cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 align=left border=0 vspace="5" hspace="5"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ysptblbdr2><TABLE class=yspwhitebg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE class=yspwhitebg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.sportingnews.com/experts/sean-deveney/20050516.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

Will it work again? 

No, simply put, nothing has been duplicated with the same measure of success in this series. The suns will try to isolate Dampier by pulling Amare out to 15-18 feet from the basket, and drive on Eric. This will be a problem, if we can't adjust. Eric in foul trouble = Mavs loss. 

I guess that does work for the Suns. :verysad:


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

Hmmm...at this point I think that both teams know what they have to do. I'm sure they'll both make some small adjustments, but it will really come down to who is more aggressive at imposing their will on the game.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

I do not think the let Nash go strategy will work in game 5. It did not even work in the 2nd half of last game. It worked for 1/2 of basketball which is how the Mavs built the 16 point halftime lead.

Yes, the Mavs were able to win the game by shooting well and exchanging basket for basket in the 2nd half but the Suns outscored the Mavs by 6 pts in the 2nd half even with the Mavs hot shooting. You can do that with a 16 point lead.

The "make Nash shoot" strategy worked while Nash tried to force the ball to his teamates. Nash had 7 first half turnovers because he tried so hard to get the ball to his team. Once he learned that if the Mavs are going to give him buckets that he would simply take them, the Suns actually outscored the Mavs.

Also in almost every playoff series there are adjustments made every game. So the things that worked the previous game do not work in the next game because the other team adjusts.

I expect that the Mavs will have to change up thier defensive strategy somewhat in game 5. Not that they can not throw in some periods of let Nash be the one to shoot but not the whole game.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

This series hasn't had anything consistant and won't. I expect the Suns to come out very aggresive. Amare will drive it right at Damp to start the game to get him in foul trouble. The Mavs must unserstand they have to survive the first 5 minutes of the game. I expect the Suns to be running as much as possible. But the Mavs must slow down the game by running it through the post. Using the whole 24 second clock and forcing the Suns to start to foul. If the Suns get tired the Mavs can take this game in the fourth.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

I don't think that it will work again. The Suns may run more pick and pop instead, or run the pick and roll with Marion and move Amare around.


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

no they'll have more strategies. Mavs will win the next 2 games.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Dallas @ Phoenix: Will it work again?*

A lot was stressed before this game concerning the man defense on Nash. The basic strategy will still be to force Nash to hold on to the ball - with more pressure from Terry, Josh, or Finley; whoever has him man-to-man.

If we can shut down the passing lanes again (how 'bout them long-armed dudes!) while playing stiff in-his-face D on Nash, we'll hold them to under the 51% they shot in Game 4.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is everyone Im finally back.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Great start for Stack we need to get Dirk involved.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

lol this board is alive.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah I know man I bet its because everyone is actually watching the game.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

The last two games this boahas been lame as hell!!!!!!!!!!! Whatzz up everybody!!!!!!!!! ???????

NE ways MAVS up by 7 at half!!! Great stART on both ends! Dirk and Stack are tearin it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Josh Howard, he really wins the game for us with his energy and offense rebounding!!! The kid is great!!!


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Also everybody needs to start postin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on, show your pride for the MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope Howard is ok because that should have been an offensive foul on Jim JAckson.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirty play by Jim Jackson.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Warning: Bad Pun coming up

I guess Jimmy Jackson believes in an eye for an eye...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Luckily that wasn't a shooting foul, so Dirk could just leave the game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dirk is back in the game and the Mavs are down 69-72 with 3:28 left in the 3rd quarter


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We have got to rebound the ball on defense too many 2nd chnace opputunitys for the suns.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think this is a must win for both teams but for the Mavs even if you win game 6 you do not wanna go back to Zona for game 7.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice run by Dallas to close out the quarter. Dallas out hustled the Suns and won the rebounding battle and is now up 77-76 going into the 4th.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This next quarter I think will be a big swing in who ends up taking the series.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I dont wanna gripe about the refs but Amare is a push off.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice play by Jim Jackson tho. I gotta give him props but gosh man this is getting insane for the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

They are scoring at will in the paint we need to play better inside we make some stops I like our chances but this is why you play defense.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I dont wanna be a pessimest but its about over. Even if we get them in game 6 I dont think we can beat them on the road. And if we arnt careful they could come in and end us in 6.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wonderful, another 4th quarter let down.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

AJ better go over how to defend a screen on flight home. The Mavs have been awful at it all night long


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

No defense no win when are the Mavs gonna have to understand that.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I dont know about you guys but i will be changing my avitar pretty soon because of the bet with the Phx fans.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Paging Michael Finley

Has anybody seen Fin tonight?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Steve Nash again showing why he was the Mvp I hate to say it but if we had him at this moment we wouldnt even probley be playing the Suns.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We were killed on the boards as well.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The six point difference is funny. 1) Suns didn't cover the spread and 2) it hides how badly the Mavs collapsed in the 4th


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I am very angry about this game. Dallas did not play well at all in the 2nd half. It's like they stopped defending and just let Phoenix have there way in the 2nd half. Stop the ball once in a while and knock Nash to the ground. Send a message that the lane is not going to be easy and its not going to open up all the time. That was rediculous Dirk and Dampier how they just sagged off of Nash and didnt even contest the jumpshots. Pathetic.

Very frustrating loss because this game was very winable if we executed on both ends of the floor. Too much one on one play and we basically played lacksidasical on the defensive end of the floor. Josh Howard needs to control his temper in the offseason. Work on that.

Stackhouse stepped up tonight and Terry while quietly having a nice night on the offensive end he needs to step it up on the other end by smothering Nash. He needs to see what Bibby and Parker have been doing against Nash in the past years. Just a frustrating loss but only down 3-2. We will win game 6.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

It seems that Fin, Terry, & Damp's hands have completely disappeared in this series. I expected a lot more out of JET. These 4th quarters are killing us. In game 6 of the Houston series and here in game 3 & 5. It seems that this team just looks weird in 4th. Once again Jimmy Jackson kills us in the playoffs.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Maaan...what a let down. They had that game just like game 3, but then fell apart in the 4th again. Frustrating to say the least. Well...if they take care of business at home then they still have a good shot. They've already been through a game 7 so they know what it takes to win. If they take game 6 then I like their chances...as long as they remember that they still have to play in the 4th.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Come on guys

The games are on whilst I'm at school, so I can't post in the game threads! It's up to you guys! Make threads etc etc


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah man I just got back on the board so I can take up slack for a week or tow until Im out of school for the summer.


----------

